# V-RG Builder/Kisekae/Photoshopped 7 String Dream Axes:



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Post all of your creations!!!*
Here's some i've photoshopped/V-rg'd/kisekae'd that i'd love to have someday:
My Ibanez Signature Models Would be:
The Master





The Work Horse




The Monster!




----


----------



## Se7enMeister (Jun 11, 2008)

nice the top one is the best


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh my god, this thread is gonna destroy. 

I love the 1st one.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 11, 2008)

i like the fourth the best


----------



## Ancestor (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah, I like the V.


----------



## Aled Smith (Jun 11, 2008)

how do you 7 string on Vrg? i can only get a 6


----------



## daybean (Jun 11, 2008)

3rd one for me, i love exotic wood and maple tops.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 11, 2008)

Aled Smith said:


> how do you 7 string on Vrg? i can only get a 6



I edit it like I want it, then I take it into Adobe Photoshop and edit it to look like a 7 string.


----------



## amonb (Jun 11, 2008)

I'd love that second one with a maple neck and a 26.5" scale (like my Yamaha).... mmmmm 

EDIT: This as a seven would rule...


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 11, 2008)

here are some of my creations.
they are all sixers though...


----------



## phantaz (Jun 11, 2008)

Ancestor said:


> Yeah, I like the V.



Me too


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 11, 2008)

This, but as a 7.


----------



## azakaboo (Jun 11, 2008)

That as a 7 obviously =]
Aint it a beauty?


----------



## thesimo (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## ogisha007 (Jun 11, 2008)

Simple, but killer. The neck pickup should be a bit angled, to look kinda like a Caparison or an Edwards, and the fretboard should be angled accordingly. 
(high E - 27 frets, low B - 24)
...And of course, one more string.

I'm actually looking into building this guitar, but currently lack the funds. Kidney, anyone? It's in good shape, I don't eat at McDonald's.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice mockups. 

By the way (although mostly sixes)~

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/44215-6-string-mockups.html?highlight=mockups


----------



## Kronpox (Jun 11, 2008)

^ a rough mockup based on Agile's Reaper model and Stef Carpenter's V. Might be asking Kurt about the possibility of making this.





^ my incoming 8-string





bored strat





bored RR with a CAT

and thus is every mockup I've ever made or edited


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2008)

That cat is metal.


----------



## Wolfie (Jun 11, 2008)

My creation.. I whent for the more subtle look 
Id love to see something like this as a 7


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 11, 2008)

I like them all so far!


----------



## Anthony (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## Zoltta (Jun 11, 2008)

el oh fucking el ^^^


----------



## Anthony (Jun 12, 2008)

Abbathshlongcasterdoomocculta


----------



## Bekanor (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd eat my own face for this as a baritone 7.


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 12, 2008)

Anthony said:


>


----------



## Fre-Ts (Jun 6, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> *Post all of your creations!!!*
> Here's some i've photoshopped/V-rg'd/kisekae'd that i'd love to have someday:
> My Ibanez Signature Models Would be:
> The Master
> ...


 I say the site where you have achieved these seven strings Ibanez?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 6, 2009)

Fre-Ts said:


> I say the site where you have achieved these seven strings Ibanez?



There isn't one V-RG Builder by ValdeX make it like you want, then take it into photoshop to add the last string. 

Lately i've been doing my mockups completely in photoshop though...


----------



## PnKnG (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## leandroab (Jun 6, 2009)

Type O Negative:


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 6, 2009)

These as 7s:


----------



## Varkatzas (Jun 6, 2009)

Minus the headstock, add emg's and throw on 1 more string...


----------



## alecisonfire (Jun 6, 2009)

as a 7 o'course. this is actually what i plan on ordering from a builder that does the whole RG thing.


----------



## Korngod (Jun 6, 2009)

i have no photoshop skills so that was hell for me haha! the headstock doesnt really look long enough but still cool though


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry, too incompetent at photoshop to add an extra string, but you get the idea. This in a seven.


----------



## ayambakar (Dec 16, 2010)

Want all of these, as 7's:


----------



## Necromechanical (Dec 16, 2010)

I like the third one best, reminds me of Tosin's 8 string.


----------



## Skin Coffin (Dec 16, 2010)

I'd fuck these 3!


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 16, 2010)

I cant believe i haven't posted in here yet. Here is the 6 string version of Cloudy 2.0...


----------



## habicore_5150 (Dec 16, 2010)

Alpha 1.0 of my custom

while not photoshopped, imagine:
7th string is added
EMG 81-7/707 (b/n)
would have attached a few more images, but it would be the same thing, just with a different colored body


----------



## Ericbrujo (Dec 16, 2010)

Don't know how to put ''img'' , help !


----------



## Rojne (Dec 17, 2010)

This! yaaaaaaah







throw a crunchlab and a liquifire in there and I would be all over it!


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 17, 2010)

guys use



tags with the urlinside


----------



## Xaios (Dec 17, 2010)

Something I did in photoshop about 2.5 years ago, though the style remains my dream guitar to this day:


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 17, 2010)

I'd take a 7-string verison of this.


----------



## ayambakar (Dec 17, 2010)

hey look at that! I revived a thread 

this is such a cool thread, it should have constant postings...


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 18, 2010)

More to come.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 18, 2010)

Look guys, I turned the V-RG builder into the V-Stein builder!!! DERP!!!!






Here's a more serious one;


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 18, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> _large picture I don't want quote_
> 
> More to come.



I see you have Steam open...... playing CSS tonight??? 

My dickbag friends wanted to go to the "hot new club" tonight. I was there for about 5 minutes, couldn't fucking walk around, so I jetted. Video games on a Friday night?? Forever alone.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 18, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> I see you have Steam open...... playing CSS tonight???
> 
> My dickbag friends wanted to go to the "hot new club" tonight. I was there for about 5 minutes, couldn't fucking walk around, so I jetted. Video games on a Friday night?? Forever alone.



I actually don't have any games for steam. I downloaded it to get alien swarm, and it turns out that my comp can't run it too well. Need a new graphics card.  Nothing better than a little late night gaming.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## jkerr (Dec 18, 2010)

7 string, 26.5" scale and a flame veneer on the headstock.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 18, 2010)

I still feel pretty dumb for not knowing how to post just the pic of the guitar.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 18, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> I still feel pretty dumb for not knowing how to post just the pic of the guitar.




1. Copy image
2. Open MS Paint
3. Paste from clipboard
4. Select tool - select the area you want
5. Crop
6. Resave
7. Post to your hosting site
8. Post here
9. Profit???


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 19, 2010)

A few things about this guitar look a tad off, but I think it looks pretty awesome, especially since I did this in MS Paint! 






This is what I'd have if I ever got a LACS.

I would be using GIMP, but my laptop was fried(processor was fried and its integrated into the motherboard), and I have to use my mom's work laptop.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 19, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> 1. Copy image
> 2. Open MS Paint
> 3. Paste from clipboard
> 4. Select tool - select the area you want
> ...



That's what I thought. I need to mess with paint more.


----------



## Sullen (Dec 19, 2010)

Anthony said:


>


Fucking krieg!


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Dec 19, 2010)

Ibanez RG Skittle-tar


----------



## you_mirin_jobra (Dec 19, 2010)

lol


----------



## leandroab (Dec 19, 2010)

Sullen said:


> Fucking krieg!



AHAHHAHAHAHAHAH



So frostbitten!


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Dec 19, 2010)

Want six-string/baritone doubleneck for the flamboyant DJENTZ!!!


----------



## apiss (Dec 20, 2010)

After I saw Munky's 7 string (the sunburst one), I have to make a Photochopped one. Just for me


----------



## cronux (Dec 20, 2010)

if this was a 7 i'd buy it 







and some of my "creatures"... i know i suck at paint but hopefully you'll get the picture 

a white COW 7 with some add-ons





the BABY...my baby... hopefully i'l get one one day (need cash, hit me up if you don't know what to do with yours)





and yeah, if i had the cash i'd build them all


----------



## Furtive Glance (Dec 21, 2010)

And I was _really _tempted to enter this last one into that Vai JEM contest... but I couldn't bring myself to be serious about my description. It's... flamboyant, to say the least


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Dec 22, 2010)

Definitely not a photoshop god, but it turned out. 27 fret xiphos with non retarded control layout, and no inlays.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 22, 2010)

^Single coil neck pickup FTW. I'd buy it.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 22, 2010)

The Armada said:


> ^Single coil neck pickup FTW. I'd buy it.



Guitars with single coil neck pickups look like they're missing something with out a middle pickup, whether it be a humbucker, single, or soapbar, a middle pickup makes it look more complete.

They still look cool, though.


----------

